# Good broadband yet I lag on ALL games



## Potatogazz (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey all, 

Summary
---------
Well basically, I have very good Broadband, I will explain details later and I can't seem to play ANY online games during certain times of the day. This is because I either don't manage to successfully login or I get disconnected / lagged out less than 5 mins after I log in. 

I notice that I have extremely high pings too. 

It seems to be very random, I sometimes lag between 3pm - 11pm, sometimes 8pm - 12am, sometimes 11am - 4pm.. I notice I'm mainly experiencing serious lag and high latency during evenings.

I meet all the RECCOMMENDED system requirements for all the games.

Details
-------
OS : Windows Vista
Graphics Card : ATI X1300 Radeon 510mb
Memory : 1022mb
Internet speed : 8mbs or 8mpbs (not sure what you call it)
ISP : PiPex

My PC isn't exactly a crappy one. 

This is how I connect to the Internet. 
Phone socket => Phone line => Microfilter => Router => Ethernet wire => my PC

Solutions I have tried
---------------------
Reinstalling game clients.
Redownloading game clients.
Restarting PC and Router.
Disabling Firewalls.
Run Spyware/Adware Scans.
Removing and then Reinserting all connection items, microfilter, phone line, router etc.
Restarting PC (obviously)
Turning off Startup Items
Enabling/Disabling Checksum Offload
Emailing Pipex => No reply for 3 weeks, still waiting.
Emailing Acclaim (one of the game companies) => They told me to restart my PC, *** lol...

I don't think it's anything to do with Portforwarding because some of the time I am able to play the games absolutely normally but when I can't get on one game, I can't get on any others either.

I surf the web super fast. I download with speeds of around 700kb/s

Conclusion
----------
I appreciate that this is a long post and if you don't want to read it, thats fine. I have tried to make it easier by making my post more pleasant to read by splitting up paragraphs and subsections.

If theres any more details you want me to include, feel free to tell me.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you are having high ping rates at certain times.then its the internet,and/or server.how high is the ping getting when the lag occurs?


----------



## Potatogazz (Sep 24, 2007)

When the game is working fine I get between 100 - 600ms. 

Normally when I'm lagging I get between 1000 - 8000ms. 

I have had 15K, 20K and even 40K ms before too...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have your tried updating your lan drivers?


----------



## Potatogazz (Sep 24, 2007)

Nope, I shall try that now thanks.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok be sure to post back,and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jowkwondo (Sep 26, 2007)

open your ports on your pc. Go to your router and port forward or enable dmz for your connected computer.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

port forwarding would help if he couldnt connect.which isnt the case he has bad lag,but hey ya never know i say try it anyway.


----------



## Jowkwondo (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah, sometimes you can connect with closed port, but have bad lag. Thats what i used to get with starcraft. bad lag, but i could still connect.


----------



## Potatogazz (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I updated my LAN drivers and still lagging.
I went thru a lag-free day yesterday but now the lag is back 

I emailed the company, they told me to forward 4 ports.

How do I forward more than 1 port?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

its a simple matter of enabling more than one look at the pic.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Type *ping* in Start > Run

Let it run for a minute and print screen the results back here.


----------



## E.B (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi I am brand noob to the forum but already I have learned some interesting tips. The problem is, when oneself learns a little of something in life, one soon realizes that there is so much yet that needs to be learned....

For example, this thread was useful, except that the originator of the thread never specified what type of router he used - and (Pharoh?) provided good information on opening ports to reduce gaming lag. However, the router config screen shot page (from Pharoh) was for a linksys router - I am almost sure most router config screens look similar, but I dont use a router to connect to the internet.
I use Verizon Wireless Broadband for my laptop - usb aircard AC595U. Ive tested my internet connection speed at Speakeasy.com using their spped test, (I do not know if uber techs use this site, but I am certainly not an uber tech) and my test results normally result in +500 kpbs down and +275 kbps up.
So, how can I reduce game lag?!!!! I have tried all sorts of things, such as:
1) increasing the paging file of my harddrive to 16GB (overkill?) but still leaving more than 50% of the drive availble
2) using a ReadyBoost usb thumb drive (Vista's new answer to a faster RAM)
3) setting the priority level in my task manager for my game and for the Verizon Wireless Connection Manager to High. 
I still get lag during certain times of the day - the game I play is Guild Wars. Any advice? Thanks!
Oh, and my basic sys specs: Vista Ultimate 64-bit, Intel Duo Core 2.20GHz (x2) 4GB RAM and 200 GB HD space -


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Please start a new thread so that we may better reposnd to your issue.


----------



## deadfred (Oct 27, 2007)

I have comcast cable for my internet, I ran cable to all the rooms and used low quality spliters and I noticed a great slow down in my service, especially when other TV's are on, go figure. So I got some quality spliters for the cables I ran and put the computer to the first split and more than doubled my speed. Something to consider if you have cable, not too sure if any of this would help with DSL.


----------

